# FS: A64 4000+, DFI Lanparty UT SLI DR-Expert, and more!



## Ku-sama

Athlon 64 4000+ San Deigo core
DFI Lanparty UT SLI DR-Expert
XFX 6800GS XXX Edition with NV-Silencer 5 revision 3 and Arctic Silver 5
Patriot Signature Series 2x512 (1GB) DDR400 Dual channel PC3200


make an offer on all of it, or if you want a spicific peice, i cant sell untill i have offers on all parts because im trying to sell as a whole


----------



## Geoff

STOP BUYING AND SELLING YOUR DESKTOPS!!!

Your current one can play the latest games at decent settings.  If anything, just upgrade the GPU.


----------



## Arm_Pit

Maybe he's downgrading?


----------



## burnitdown

ill give ya 50 bucks for it all


----------



## Burgerbob

How much would your CPU go for?


----------



## Ku-sama

Here's what im thinking..

Athlon 64 4000+ San Deigo core----$145
DFI Lanparty UT SLI DR-Expert----$120
XFX 6800GS XXX Edition with NV-Silencer 5 revision 3 and Arctic Silver 5----$185
Patriot Signature Series 2x512 (1GB) DDR400 Dual channel PC3200----$75


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I think your asking a bit much for the graphics card, since you can get it new for $100 after MIR.


----------



## Burgerbob

monkeysims said:


> I think your asking a bit much for the graphics card, since you can get it new for $100 after MIR.



He is including the price of the cooler in there, i think. Even then, it is a little high.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Burgerbob said:


> He is including the price of the cooler in there, i think. Even then, it is a little high.



Well the cooler is only like $20 new.


----------



## Ku-sama

guys...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150118

its the XXX edition of the 6800GS.... its like... the second fastest one made


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Ku-sama said:


> guys...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150118
> 
> its the XXX edition of the 6800GS.... its like... the second fastest one made



My bad man, I was looking at the XFX 6800GS Xtreme Edition.


----------



## Ku-sama

nope, definatly the XXX


----------



## Master Mind

do you have a product number for the memory, so i can check out the specs.

thanks


----------



## Ku-sama

i think it would be about $9-$13 to ship via UPS...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820220037


----------



## bebopin64

thats am2 right?  that mobo looks tempting.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

bebopin64 said:


> thats am2 right?  that mobo looks tempting.



His system is Socket 939, hence the reason it has DDR400 memory.


----------



## bebopin64

oh yeah i didnt look cause i thought the 4000 was am2 only


----------



## lovely?

ill send you 40$ for the ram if its quality... how about it??? you can ship it, and ill send the cash in an envalope? or however your supposed to do it


----------



## Ku-sama

its $97 RAM... im not going lower than $70....


----------



## lovely?

i figured as much. well, i have about 70$ u.s. saved up, will that do?

(and you would have to pay for shipping, i'm a little short on cash, seeing as tho im only 13)


----------



## Ku-sama

well, 70+ shipping, and sence i dont ship without insurance, its $75 shipped


----------



## lovely?

well, i guess i could do that. but i don't know if my mobo will support it. how do i tell??? from what i can see thru the window, it's a gigabyte ga-k8vm800m... do you know?


----------



## lovely?

nevermind, i'll take it! can i have it?
(funny, i looked it up on newegg and it comes with the processor i'm going to buy, AND it says it's ddr400 or pc3200, so it'll work!


----------



## Ku-sama

so you want it?


----------



## lovely?

yes!!!


----------



## lovely?

i was going to buy some for even more, for g-skill, but this is even better!

(now you got me all hyper. i hate you for that. but then again i want the ram   )


----------



## Ku-sama

want my address? PM me and ill send it to you...


----------



## lovely?

pm? i'm sorry? i have yahoo, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Ku-sama

well, i ment privet message on the site... let me install yahoo realy quick..


----------



## lovely?

k


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> well, 70+ shipping, and sence i dont ship without insurance, its $75 shipped



Shipping insurance is only $1.85


----------



## lovely?

oh well, it's still worth it to me.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> oh well, it's still worth it to me.



Ya, he's actually selling it for a great price.  If i had a 939 mobo, I would have probably taken it


----------



## Ku-sama

considering its $99 new


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> considering its $99 new



Where?  On newegg the 3700+ is $99, and the 4000+ is $135.


----------



## Ku-sama

we're talking about the RAM Geoff


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> we're talking about the RAM Geoff


----------



## Ku-sama

lol, its okay. we all make mistakes


----------



## lovely?

sorry, i can't buy until you can reasure my parents that you won't rip me off. i got the cash, i just need proof of purchase get my drift?


----------



## Ku-sama

i have good refrences, ask Geoff... he bought from me too...


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> i have good refrences, ask Geoff... he bought from me too...



Yes I did buy several things from him, including a Hard Drive, Motherboard, Video Card, RAM, and I think a few other things.  I got everything very quickly, and everything worked and was packaged well.  You don't have to worry about him ripping you off.


----------



## Ku-sama

Geoff changed his name to 0MEGA, forgot to tell you


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> Geoff changed his name to 0MEGA, forgot to tell you


I changed my user name here, not my actual name .  And that was like... a year ago, lol.


----------



## lovely?

oh, well, i can't buy now anyways. shit. my psu just blew a wire and i'm working on borrowed time here. i am going to have to spend my money on a psu. figures, no 300w. psu could live forever pushing an overclocked sapphire x800gto... i'm really sorry, didn't know this would happen, but it did, one of those things that just happen with computers

EDIT: that's why it took me so long to respon. i had to put a little wire in the place where the one melted, tearing apart my psu in the process. you should see all the crap my monitor is doing right now.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> oh, well, i can't buy now anyways. shit. my psu just blew a wire and i'm working on borrowed time here. i am going to have to spend my money on a psu. figures, no 300w. psu could live forever pushing an overclocked sapphire x800gto... i'm really sorry, didn't know this would happen, but it did, one of those things that just happen with computers
> 
> EDIT: that's why it took me so long to respon. i had to put a little wire in the place where the one melted, tearing apart my psu in the process. you should see all the crap my monitor is doing right now.





lovely? said:


> and i think that nobody thinks i'm another person, i'll change my name (did that make any sense at all? right now i'm on vicodin, valium, ambien,morphine and a few other pain-killers ) (i need all those meds for my new 'condition' called tetanis)


It would have been easier to just say _no_, then to make up such a long exscuse like that.


----------



## wicked859

Anyway you could take less for the dual channel kit??? I am really interested, if you wouldnt mind p.m. me about it.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

I wouldn't mind giving you 150 for that graphic card(yes i meant usd)


Scratch that,i read some bad reviews on the card.


----------



## Ku-sama

the graphics cards is FLAWLESS and i mean PERFECT, i can max out most games with great success.... its a great card...         EDIT: also, i cant really go under $75... i need to buy new RAM thats about $115...


----------



## Master Mind

hey, if you still have the motherboard, ram and cpu i will be very interested. i will give you 300 USD for the lot, and then postage on top. are you interested???


----------



## Saurian

If Mastermind backs out I *will* work something out with you Ku on the ram. Let me know, I'll try to remember to check this thread again. I need a gig of DDR and was planning on buying some soon anyways. Wish I had seen this sooner. Hell, its tempting to make you an offer on all of it as Mastermind did. 

Either way, PM me if Mastermind backs off on it. But, he sounds serious *sad*.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Buying that card,we just gotta get a way to pay safely and without having to pay too much for services.and no paypal D:


----------



## Ku-sama

okay, here's the deal, im keeping the mobo now, im selling the videocard and RAM now, but im selling the CPU in a month or so


----------



## Saurian

Change of plans? Lol. 

Well, if mastermind doesn't want the RAM, then I will give it a good home. Just lemme know.


----------



## Ku-sama

RAM is for sale... $80 shipped with insurance...


----------



## Master Mind

How much for cpu and shipping to aus?


----------



## Iluvpenguins

he aint selling cpu for another month


----------



## Saurian

Hey Ku, do you happen to have Paypal? That would be easier then going to get the cmo. 

If you don't, PM me with your name/address so I can take care of that junk.


----------



## Ku-sama

wait, so penguins is getting the videocard, and Saurian is getting the RAM right?


----------



## Saurian

That's the way it looks. It says in his signature that he is going to "soon replace with Ku-Sama's 6800 XXX' or something like that. And, I was planning on taking the ram off your hands, yes.


----------



## Saurian

So...nevermind I guess?  Guess I'll just spend a few bucks more, then.


----------



## Ku-sama

well, not nevermind, i was just seeing if you all still wanted it, i PM'd you my address


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hey Ku-Sama, what do you have available still? I am interested in your ram, mobo and processor. Let me know if it is still available.


----------



## Saurian

If moto wants the ram, then I'll retract. You don't seem sure of what you want to do. First you're selling everything, then you're keepin some stuff, then you're not sellin the processor for a month? I didn't think things were gonna work, so I'm just gonna start buying for my new build, rather then upgrade this one. 

But, Moto appears to be interested so its all good.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Can't buy graphic card any more,ran into a money problem.


----------



## Geoff

Iluvpenguins said:


> Can't buy graphic card any more,ran into a money problem.


Then you should change your sig.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Was getting to that.If in a week or so its still up,hopefully my next pay cheque may come up to enough


----------



## MasterEVC

If you do happen to sell the stuff what are you gonna have to use?


----------



## Ku-sama

michelles computer untill i get the mone and order new stuff


----------



## MasterEVC

Why dont you keep what you have? Its still pretty solid


----------



## Ku-sama

well, im going to upgrade to a 4800+ and something like either a 7900GT or a 7600GT... depends on how much i get paid at work..


----------



## MasterEVC

Work? Nice where are you gonna be working?

I got a nice M-F job $12/hr and they pay for expenses, gas milage, and anything over 40hrs is time and a half and anything over 50hrs is double time


----------



## Ku-sama

well, right now i have a saturday job at Souther tire, shit job with shit pay, but i need the money for a few things with my truck so i can work closer....


----------



## fade2green514

i might want that 250gig drive... ill give you $40 +shipping for it...


----------



## Ku-sama

harddrive isnt for sale...


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> i might want that 250gig drive... ill give you $40 +shipping for it...



Are you just saying $40 for various parts?  I saw in other threads you want things like raptors also for $40...


----------

